# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  حنا الطواقي الخضر

## تحية عسكريه

هذا الموضوع أحببت انا اكتبه للحرس الملكي نمور الاردن وسباع الوطن وحماة الملك أطال الله  عمره .

لهم هيبة بالميدان رجال وشجاعة وإقدام على المنية لو طلبت منهم النفوس الغالية ونعمِ فيهم إنهم 
أصحاب الطواقي الخضر .

----------


## &روان&

*الله يحميهم وشكرا الك على الاغنية الرائعة*

----------


## (dodo)

يا سلااااااام عليهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا صبايا الله يحميكم ويسعدكم

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------

